# Root Aphids.... using azamax but I want instant kill PLEASE HELP!!!



## Dr. Robertsozki

Root Aphids.... using azamax but I want instant kill PLEASE HELP!!!

I have two trays going ebb n flow rockwool and I got APHIDS that looks green and brown (picture included)

I used AZAMAX and it seem to control them I DID NOT see any survivors but they came back 

My QUESTION IS   ?What Are The Best Product to eliminate the APHIDS n make sure they dont come back??

THANKS 

I copy this from another forum
"...my two sense about beating root aphids and other pests for that matter. I battled these guys for a lil bit and found that the only thing that kills root aphids ( in all their stages) is close supervision and a mixture of the following procedures in the proper order. First off you will need to kill all the one that are alive in whatever growing medium you are using. To do this use a liquid Pyrethrum dunk. Monterey gardens Take down is a great product to do the dunk with. 8ml per Gal is a good dilution rate with no damage to the root zone, Does not have to be flushed, but can and should be flushed with ph'ed water to remove the dead pests. can be done later or the next day. Now that you have most of the population dead you are 1/3 of the way there. Now it is important to use a Pyrethrum Fogger/Bomb to clear the environment of any pests that might have been out traveling during the pyrthrum dunk. I use the Pyrethrum TR fogger. Almost there... NO don't stop there it could all have been for a total waste. The last step is just as important as the others. For this I use Azamax Foliar spray. 

anyone one knows anything about the monterrrey dunk pyrethrum??? or any othe products just as good or better?  thank you all very much for your time GOD bless you all 


-The Good DOCTOR


----------



## Locked

Sorry Dr...I hve been lucky and hve been pest free. Someone will be along to help. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Thanks Hamster you always keep everything close to perfect.  but When i got the clones from the clinic it was infected already... ALL im thinking is that they r stressing my plants n slowing their growth rate : ( but Ima let them have it tonight or tomorrow is when they DIE   lol.... sorry didnt mean to scare the ladies lol k thanks HL   I think the key is "pyrthrum"  will see thank you all:icon_smile:


----------



## maineharvest

Doesnt Azamax kill them pretty quick?  Its what Ive used in the past for spidermites and I was actually able to kill them all with that stuff.  I went completely crazy with that spray bottle and just drenched every inch of my plants and it worked.  Never had aphids though so sorry I cant really help.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah I use the Azamax for thrips and fungus gnats and it works quite well. Those aphids look a little tougher nut to crack though. I always make up a soil drench and a foliar spray and hit them from all sides. The trick though is that you have to reapply a second dose after 4-5 days to really get rid of everyone of the critters. If they are tougher you can mix it hotter then hit them with it 3 times at about 4 days apart. If you can find Forbid or floramite, THG says that is serious stuff, but I can't find it.


----------



## Locked

You can get it on ebay....

Forbid:22.50 shipped

ebay.com/itm/1-2-Ounce-BAYER-Forbid-4F-Miticide-w-Measurer-Inst-/330635879017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfb6f2269#ht_1646wt_1931

Floramite:17 bucks shipped


ebay.com/itm/Floramite-SC-1oz-Container-w-Pipette-NO-SALES-CA-/270836988546?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f247a82#ht_628wt_1139


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

thanks guys u r really kool people!!  god bless u all.  im going to the hydro store cant wait for delivery....   but ill do what u guys suggest hit em up every 4 days... they dont stand a chance  i have a purpose n they trying to get in the way   poor bugs they dont even know they are dead bugs walkig


----------



## oregonduck76

dr, the pyrethrum fogger did not work for you? i used them for spider mites and had great success


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

so for future refrence  BAYER did it... (not the one from homedepot) i went  to the hydro store n the owner was like just flush an extra week... im glad its over
I had tried AMAX, liquid "pyrthrum" , 2 foggers, and nothing.... but the bayer works the best now i can go to flower in peace... thanks everyone  use bayer to kill the root aphids.
ad gree cure for powder meldew 
and avid for mites

so far thats the best solutions to those problems 

take care n remember 

"zero tolerance policy"


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> so for future refrence  BAYER did it... (not the one from homedepot) i went  to the hydro store n the owner was like just flush an extra week... im glad its over
> I had tried AMAX, liquid "pyrthrum" , 2 foggers, and nothing.... but the bayer works the best now i can go to flower in peace... thanks everyone  use bayer to kill the root aphids.
> ad gree cure for powder meldew
> and avid for mites
> 
> so far thats the best solutions to those problems
> 
> take care n remember
> 
> "zero tolerance policy"



Sorry I know this is an older thread, but I have a buddy with this issue and since I have never had a problem, wanting to know what I should tell him to get. Which Bayer product did you use? Bayer is just a name brand and make tons of products?

Thanks


----------



## trillions of atoms

Diotomatious earth!   Works in hydro too.

cover top layer n bugs b gone


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Bayer Crop Science Tree & Shrub Insect Protect & Feed 12 month.   works super FAST!!!  n they never came back!!

I've also used Safer  Brand Diatomaceous Earth ORGANIC n it Kills Bed Bugs, Ants and Crawling Insects  i didn't use this for the aphids(i would go w/ bayer 4 nasty Aphids),  but it does great against fleas  I had them twice from soil i bought at a big store.  also works ok for against ants(stupid ants got into my cloning dome good thing i noticed the same day  lil f***ers.   lol   die slow


----------



## gottaloveplasma

New product out called guardian.  Works great.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

gottaloveplasma said:


> New product out called guardian.  Works great.



From what i can see the product u talking about has a bad reputation lol.   I see your is Red hot lol.   

Bayer my boi.  U can't go wrong. 

View attachment Screenshot_20160730-072323.jpg


----------

